# [handicap] et le forum en français

## pti-rem

édition : J'ai eu des problèmes liés à ma présence rédactionnelle sur nos forums.

Je suis désolé d'avoir été peu immédiatement compris. Toutefois, je ne puis aussi m'excuser de n'être compris tout de suite.

Je suis reconnu travailleur handicapé pour Schizophrénies et je fais mon possible pour être cohérent dans mes propos.

Je n'ai rien contre le membre:guilc ; Du bien pour plutôt !

Je n'ai rien contre qui que ce soit d'autre. Je n'ai rien contre qui que vous soyez !

J'aime bien - de temps à autre - participer au site forum.gentoo.org

Je fais mon possible pour m'en sortir avec la distribution Gentoo car je trouve - avec l'expérience - que c'est la plus claire des distributions.

Je ne demande rien ici ni ne pose aucune question.

Rémi

ps : il est dommage de fermer pour aussi peu de bruit " Esprit de Gentoo ", je n'y disais qu'un " /off " :Pour discuter d'un possible brouillon !

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963860.html

Must show on !

Lets drafts !

----------

